# I finally got my Guinea Pigs!



## xchocolatexmustardx (Mar 14, 2011)

So it turns out that my cavy's are living in the living room and are around my cats. The two cats watch the pigs closely but can't actually reach them. The guinea pigs are still eating their hay, vegetables and food, I havn't seen them drink water yet but the person I got them from said they don't drink too much. They have tons of places to hide in and tubes that lead them to each individual things. Like from their pigloo's there is two tunnels a short distance away (both are edible) one leading to hay, the other leading to the food and water (I think I need to move the salt to one of these destinations.) They are in a large rabbit cage and the cats can only see them from the front.
Anyways my point is the cat's won't scare them to death will they? They should get used to each other and leave one and other alone right?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

The cats MIGHT leave them alone when they realise they'll never be able to reach them. They also might not.

My pigs couldn't care less when the cats try to pounce on them. (They smack their faces off the bars of the cage  )
The pigs just go up and sniff them and the cats get a bit taken aback haha.
It really depends on your piggies I think!


----------



## xchocolatexmustardx (Mar 14, 2011)

Shrap said:


> The cats MIGHT leave them alone when they realise they'll never be able to reach them. They also might not.
> 
> My pigs couldn't care less when the cats try to pounce on them. (They smack their faces off the bars of the cage  )
> The pigs just go up and sniff them and the cats get a bit taken aback haha.
> It really depends on your piggies I think!


So they should be good as soon as they become more comfortable and realize the cats can't reach them?


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

If they're showing signs of being scared then move them! My pigs never bothered about them though.
They CAN die from fear of a predator, so if they're distressed move them.

I have to have a lock on my door to stop the cats getting in when i'm not there to supervise.. Just in case!

Photos?? x


----------



## xchocolatexmustardx (Mar 14, 2011)

I honnestly have misplaced my camera. But as soon as I find it I will post some pictures.


----------



## xchocolatexmustardx (Mar 14, 2011)

VID00019-20110501-1920.mp4 video by xXximperfectionxXx - Photobucket


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Aww they gorgeous! They seem perfectly happy and contented to me 

My cats watch the guinea pigs like its britains got talent! The guinea pigs have no fear of the cats and one even taunts them on a regular basis as he knows the cats cant reach him and I swear I hear him laughing!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

No idea about cats...but just wanted to say they are lovely!!!


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

quick thing,guineas shouldn`t have sawdust in their cage,it can cause respiratory problems.they are very cute though


----------



## xchocolatexmustardx (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## xchocolatexmustardx (Mar 14, 2011)

fluffybunny2001 said:


> quick thing,guineas shouldn`t have sawdust in their cage,it can cause respiratory problems.they are very cute though


I bought the wrong bedding. Dam!

They are gonna be switched to fleece soon. would this stuff be ok for their litter box?


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

i just cove the whole cage with hay,mine don`t have a litter tray as they are very hard to litter train and tend to pee and poo as they walk


----------

